# wild and free women



## turnipmama (Oct 29, 2006)

Not sure if there is another forum for this or a tribe already started but here it goes!

Any other wild and free mamas out there trying to get back to nature, follow there true selves, regardless of what society has to say about it? Everything from child-led weaning and natural childbirth to barefooting and natural body care could fall under this, including dressing/looking how you feel rather than trying to fit into societie's molds. Some examples of my journey to be wild and free:

Breastfeeding, instinctive parenting, child-led weaning, ect. Want an unassissted childbirth for our next child.

Wearing what makes me feel good rather than trying to fit in. Sometimes it's jeans and a t-shirt, other times it's a wild patchwork dress, whatever suits me that day.

Natural body care, allowing my hair to naturally dreadlock, eating as close to nature as we can. (except oreos...I's loves me some oreos!
















Barefoot as much as possible, spend lots of time outside to feel connected to our natural world.

Of course there are lots of not so wild and free things I do, including going back to work next summer in a laboratory setting but I am trying to be as wild and free as I can get away with.


----------



## K&JsMaMa (May 26, 2002)

Subbing.

I don't dress, act, style my hair according to what others think/expect.

I'm planning a natural birth and will b/f for as long as baby wants. We cloth dipe and grow our own food.


----------



## Lemon Juice (Jun 6, 2005)

Count me in! I never dress how the rest do and think it's fine to wear what I think is comfy for me. I never buy new things for me unless I have to (like maternity pants I had to give after searching a few thrift stores w/ no luck), etc.

My 2 sons have dreads (he started them last year when he was 6, he will be 7 on thursday! and ds2 is 5). Ds2 is doing his natural b/c his hair can, I intend to grow some not as natural (ex: I have not brushed my hair in years and it does.not.work.) But sometimes I think maybe I should leave it like this b/c this is how nature intends it? I dunno...we'll see. We all no poo here and only us natty products and not many at that. All we need is bronners and baking soda! Same w/ meds around here. We use honey and ACV only, tea tree oil and that's all we need, except some herbs here and there. I'm part of the MJ tribe as well...so...

We can't grow food here b/c of the small yard but intend to move and rent some land in spring and grow, grow, grow! I can't wait! And let our 5 kids spread their wings and fly and be outside on our land as much as possible! We are actually having our 5th babe here in a few weeks...at home. Not UC but very hands off. We are in a UC unfriendly state and midwife unfriendly state so we felt safer covering tracks to get a mw. But we just got one last month, so we have minimal care b/c we wanted that.

We hope to open a natty food store some day after we move back west and sell the food we grow and basic things for our community. We thrive to connect w/ nature again (way too city like out here on the east coast for us!) and look forward to being back home.

We also child led weaned. We are vegetarians (not dp tho) and look forward to also getting some animals, goats, chickens, rabbits, to live with on our land. We homeschool/unschool our children and look forward to going back to be near like minds.

Hopefully that move and lifestyle will help dp get back to nature. He lost touch some and is way more mainstream than me and thus it falls on the kids to be exposed to lots of mainstream things that make me nuts







: His job is taking him in a direction he doesn't want, too corporate and too much office time. He is a LEED cert. consultant and got the 2nd (almost the 1st by 2 weeks!) hotel in the US green certified by LEED, exisisting building (meaning the hotels certified are all new construction except his and another). It was such hard work and such an amazing journey for him..he got another job at the end of it all...and this company laughs at being green and thinks it's a waste







:

Thanks for thinking of this tribe! I love it!







:


----------



## jazzybaby9 (Feb 27, 2007)

We fit all of the above! ...or would like to...sometimes it's hard to be as free as I would like.







:


----------

